# VIP722 - Error 4?



## Bobham (Jan 26, 2008)

Last week my 722 was programmed to record 3 shows in a row on the same channel. It recorded all shows normally.... or at least, when I reviewed the recorded-show screen, all showed up with their program length normally. Later, we watched the first two shows. When I opened the 3rd show, the screen displayed a box which said Error 4. I tried repeatedly to play the program, but it would not play.

Anybody got an idea what may have caused an Error 4? I did not notice any power failure, or other issue.

It took me a while to figure out how to delete it from the recorded show directory.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm Never heard of an Error 4 myself. Is that all it said? Sounds like you deleted the program. Did you take a picture of it.. Would be interesting to see one if you get it again. 

Personally I don't have any knowledge of that error, but always good to document it.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

If you get this again you might want to try a front panel reboot before deleting it. I know in the past that some errors have been corrected by a reboot. No guarantees but worth a try before deleting.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Hmmm Never heard of an Error 4 myself. Is that all it said? Sounds like you deleted the program. Did you take a picture of it.. Would be interesting to see one if you get it again.
> 
> Personally I don't have any knowledge of that error, but always good to document it.


Interesting...I received the same error, last night, on a recording I had set to move to the EHDD. I received the a message saying the event could not be moved, and when I attempted to play the event, is when I received this "error 4," which also said, "corrupted recording."
I just left it alone, and moved on to something else. I'll have to take another look at it today.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The Error 4 message used to be as follows:


> Error 004: A problem has been detected with your multi-dish switch. To continue to use you must do the "check switch" test available by selecting the "Point Dish/Signal" option in the Installation and Setup Menu.


 I don't know if this is still what the error says.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> The Error 4 message used to be as follows: I don't know if this is still what the error says.


Pretty much. For error 004.

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departm.../content/tech/error/techerro004tsd_dual.shtml

See tech portal when ever you have such questions

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/index.shtml

Note I found this error 04, perhaps its what the OP got.

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/content/tech/error/fileerrorstb.shtml

Considering this is on the Customer Tech Portal, I like the instruction

"... delete the event and apologize for the inconvenience."


----------



## Bobham (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the quick responses. The error was apparently due to a power failure or low signal during recording. Apparently the recorder cannot always recover from said event. Yes, the instruction "delete the event and apologize for the inconvenience" is appropriate. The wife didn't think it was funny, but it's only a TV show for gosh sake.


----------

